# My car had a complete meltdown.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You never know when your car will throw a tantrum and not want to operate with the fob. 

I stopped for gas on my way to work. Went inside for a drink. Jumped in car. NO START. Remote not detected. Tried the onstar app. It's been disabled. The MYCHEVROLET app is what's required now. And it was also a NO GO. 
Opened the door and the alarm goes off. Remote won't shut it off. Won't pop the trunk. Won't remote start. NOTHING. The car just wasn't having it. Closed the door. Now I"m locked out. 

Went inside to use the store phone only chevrolet doesn't open till 830. After a 15 minute wait. I went back to the car and doors opened and the engine started. 

This is the second time the car acted up but the first time it was that bad. The first time I was able to at least use the fob to open the doors when the doors wouldn't open. And the car started and operated. 

Any ideas for a road call plan when my warranty expires??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are you able to get the app it work now?

Have you had any issues with your TPMS?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like the ignition problems had by many mid sized GM cars in the early 2000s. It thinks it is being stolen, so it "shuts down/disables itself for @ 15 min". The only diff, you had to leave the key in the on position for the 15 min in the situation I am referring to.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> You never know when your car will throw a tantrum and not want to operate with the fob.
> 
> I stopped for gas on my way to work. Went inside for a drink. Jumped in car. NO START. Remote not detected. Tried the onstar app. It's been disabled. The MYCHEVROLET app is what's required now. And it was also a NO GO.
> Opened the door and the alarm goes off. Remote won't shut it off. Won't pop the trunk. Won't remote start. NOTHING. The car just wasn't having it. Closed the door. Now I"m locked out.
> ...



YIKES, dude! That car is possessed!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> You never know when your car will throw a tantrum and not want to operate with the fob.
> 
> I stopped for gas on my way to work. Went inside for a drink. Jumped in car. NO START. Remote not detected.


That's when you stick the remote in the cupholder to start the car. 



> Closed the door. Now I"m locked out.


That's when you use the mechanical key to open the door, unless you left the fob/key inside the car. 

Doesn't anybody read the manual anymore?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taxman said:


> That's when you stick the remote in the cupholder to start the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't work. Neither did holding it up against the button.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Are you able to get the app it work now?
> 
> Have you had any issues with your TPMS?


Haven't tried the app. But it should. I just don't use it. Nor do i use the remote start. 
No issues with the car other then that posted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a TSB out to replace the receiver on 2016-2017 Cruzes when/if this happens.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm seeing what looks to be 100 pages roughly of TSB's. 

Gonna have to go over the list after work.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Is it possible your battery in the remote is dying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jblackburn said:


>


If that's a B in that VIN then I guess my car is on the list.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> If that's a B in that VIN then I guess my car is on the list.


Curious about this, I looked at a 2016 VIN card. If I understand correctly, "vin B" refers to the 4th character where B=gen2 and P=gen1 (Cruze Limited). 

Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > If that's a B in that VIN then I guess my car is on the list.
> ...


Yup.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

plano-doug said:


> Curious about this, I looked at a 2016 VIN card. If I understand correctly, "vin B" refers to the 4th character where B=gen2 and P=gen1 (Cruze Limited).
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


There's gotta be more to the story. 

If you notice, it basically says ALL for Cadillac CT6, Bolt, Camaro, and Volt. They don't have a VIN specific
While Cruze, Malibu, Arcadia require a specific VIN letter. 

I could be wrong though.

Wish there was a way to blow the pic up for a better view and printout. 
I've printed the pic out but can't make out the writing without a magnifier glass.

Wonder what the timeframe is for replacing that receiver.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> There's gotta be more to the story.
> 
> If you notice, it basically says ALL for Cadillac CT6, Bolt, Camaro, and Volt. They don't have a VIN specific
> While Cruze, Malibu, Arcadia require a specific VIN letter.
> ...



I've run into the VIN specific codes with recall issues on my Acadia.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks to me like they're saying it only applies to Cruze/Malibu and not Cruze/Malibu Limited. In other words, the problem didn't exist in 2015, and it doesn't exist in 2015s made after they started titling them as 2016s.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Didn't even think about that. 

Makes sense.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Looks to me like they're saying it only applies to Cruze/Malibu and not Cruze/Malibu Limited. In other words, the problem didn't exist in 2015, and it doesn't exist in 2015s made after they started titling them as 2016s.


Yes, that was my take, for the Cruze. 

For the 2016 Malibu, the 4th character was Z for the new Malibu, and 1 for the Malibu Limited.

I couldn't find a 2017 GMC truck VIN card for the Acadia. But, for trucks, I think it's the 5th character rather than the 4th.

Doug

.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There is a separate bulletin for Gen 1 Cruzens, which used different parts and had slightly different issues.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> plano-doug said:
> 
> 
> > Curious about this, I looked at a 2016 VIN card. If I understand correctly, "vin B" refers to the 4th character where B=gen2 and P=gen1 (Cruze Limited).
> ...


Cruze, Malibu and Acadia all require the VIN designator because each of those vehicles had two generations being produced during the model years called out in the TSB.

This is just a TSB, there's no timeframe. If you mean warranty coverage. The remote module in question is a B2B warranty item.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm talking about time to repair. If it's a.somewhat quick fix I can make arrangements to have it done over bfast or something.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> I'm talking about time to repair. If it's a.somewhat quick fix I can make arrangements to have it done over bfast or something.


That all depends on the dealer's workflow. They might need the car "all day" to do a 15 minute job. 

Short of simply being handed a part, I can't see anything being much shorter than a few hours.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I'm talking about time to repair. If it's a.somewhat quick fix I can make arrangements to have it done over bfast or something.


It's less than an hour worth of work for the repair.


----------

